# Lib Tech's, Really worth it??



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

It depends what you mean by better. We have no idea what your experience level is or what you will be using it for. 

Dark series will be stiffer and heavier. T rice will be more playful.


----------



## BWayne89 (Oct 29, 2012)

I need a name said:


> It depends what you mean by better. We have no idea what your experience level is or what you will be using it for.
> 
> Dark series will be stiffer and heavier. T rice will be more playful.


I would say Intermediate/Advanced


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

BWayne89 said:


> I would say Intermediate/Advanced


You seriously expect advice based on that information!?
How about what type of riding? What style of riding? What location/kind of conditions? Desired attributes for the board? Etc.

Man, it is like pulling teeth...


----------



## DirtyD27 (Dec 31, 2011)

OoOoOoh...Well I never thought about that. I just thought they looked awesome. You mean to tell me they actually build boards to specific riding conditions Wow go figure.


----------



## BWayne89 (Oct 29, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> You seriously expect advice based on that information!?
> How about what type of riding? What style of riding? What location/kind of conditions? Desired attributes for the board? Etc.
> 
> Man, it is like pulling teeth...


Well Mother dearest, I usually ride groomers, mainly freestyle/free riding. I usually get to experience powder days at least twice a year. I prefer to ride switch so Twin shape would be most ideal or directional twin.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

BWayne89 said:


> Well Mother dearest, I usually ride groomers, mainly freestyle/free riding. I usually get to experience powder days at least twice a year. I prefer to ride switch so Twin shape would be most ideal or directional twin.


If your asking for advice, its usually best to not be a jerk. That being said, if your not in the park and hitting some big jumps, get the dark series. Remember though if you have big dogs like me, the dark series runs a bit more narrow


----------



## NWskunkAPE (Oct 26, 2012)

BWayne89 said:


> Well Mother dearest, I usually ride groomers, mainly freestyle/free riding. I usually get to experience powder days at least twice a year. I prefer to ride switch so Twin shape would be most ideal or directional twin.



Its this forum people are not very friendly compared to other web sites. Alot of Never Summer vs Lib Tech fanboy fighting. I actually have not been on here for years because most people are immature jerks when you ask for info.

You kindly asked all you get are assholes that really dont know much about the products. 

Dont worry


----------



## NWskunkAPE (Oct 26, 2012)

BWayne89 said:


> Looking at either the T.Rice PRO HP and the Dark series. Which would be the "better" board?
> 
> 6'4"
> 235lbs
> ...


I would actually recommend the 2013 Skunk Ape Horsepower version. Your about my size and trust me this board is the best larger board out. Very light poppy and more aggressive than any other board I tried,


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BWayne89 said:


> Well Mother dearest, I usually ride groomers, mainly freestyle/free riding. I usually get to experience powder days at least twice a year. I prefer to ride switch so Twin shape would be most ideal or directional twin.


You're looking at some pretty damn aggressive boards considering your riding style.


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

NWskunkAPE said:


> Its this forum people are not very friendly compared to other web sites. Alot of Never Summer vs Lib Tech fanboy fighting. I actually have not been on here for years because most people are immature jerks when you ask for info.
> 
> You kindly asked all you get are assholes that really dont know much about the products.
> 
> Dont worry


Theres other forums?!


----------



## BWayne89 (Oct 29, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> You're looking at some pretty damn aggressive boards considering your riding style.


Well these are the boards that immediately jumped out for me. I can't really narrow down my riding style. Each day I hit the hill I will be in the mood for something new.... My riding is mostly inspired by Muller and Sollors


----------



## BWayne89 (Oct 29, 2012)

NWskunkAPE said:


> I would actually recommend the 2013 Skunk Ape Horsepower version. Your about my size and trust me this board is the best larger board out. Very light poppy and more aggressive than any other board I tried,


As dumb as this may sound, im not really feeling the graphics on this board. I try to have a connection with my sticks. Just like when you purchase a car or anything else. You gotta have that connection and for me this stick is laking that appeal. Even though spec wise its a kick ass stick.


----------



## Oscar1243 (Sep 24, 2010)

BWayne89 said:


> Looking at either the T.Rice PRO HP and the Dark series. Which would be the "better" board?
> 
> 6'4"
> 235lbs
> ...


Dude. Lib is worth it.(I've had a banana magic, skunk, dark) I've ridden everything from A-Z and I've always gone back lib. I purchased a jones flagship 3 weeks ago, tried to show it some love and returned it to REI and got my money back. Now I got the 13' Travis rice pro hp 161.5. You can't beat that hand built quality you get from lib tech, and they Have pretty sick tech. I hear complains abt the magnitraction, ppl say its too grippy.... I say GTFO and learn to ride better. The only other board i love as much as a LIB is the K2 slayblade. It's a fast, stiff, killer stick. I'm not trying to sway you to go back to lib but they are a good board company that builds great handmade boards.

Other suggestions:
Salomon mans board
Capita BSOD
Jones mtn twin


----------



## BWayne89 (Oct 29, 2012)

Oscar1243 said:


> Dude. Lib is worth it.(I've had a banana magic, skunk, dark) I've ridden everything from A-Z and I've always gone back lib. I purchased a jones flagship 3 weeks ago, tried to show it some love and returned it to REI and got my money back. Now I got the 13' Travis rice pro hp 161.5. You can't beat that hand built quality you get from lib tech, and they Have pretty sick tech. I hear complains abt the magnitraction, ppl say its too grippy.... I say GTFO and learn to ride better. The only other board i love as much as a LIB is the K2 slayblade. It's a fast, stiff, killer stick. I'm not trying to sway you to go back to lib but they are a good board company that builds great handmade boards.
> 
> Other suggestions:
> Salomon mans board
> ...


Your input is greatly appreciated ... its funny to read thegoodrides review on these boards. They express the notion of the board wanting to tun back up hill when engaging into a hard carve


----------



## blz1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Peoples view of beginner, intermediate and advanced differ drastically. How many days would you estimate you have strapped in total over how many years?


----------



## BWayne89 (Oct 29, 2012)

blz1 said:


> Peoples view of beginner, intermediate and advanced differ drastically. How many days would you estimate you have strapped in total over how many years?


32 times a year min.... for about 5 years.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

I ride Roxy. Roxy, Gnu, and Lib Tech are made by Mervin Manufacturing. My board has around 230 days on it. The quality is there for sure. Once I had a discussion about wanting to get a new snowboard with a friend who has a Lib Tech. I said I was going to get a new one when the board dies. He told me they don't die because his last one refused death. He rides more than I do and could break snowboards. Well 230 days and it aint dead yet, so he was right.

I don't know if this happens to other Mervin Boards, but my topsheet started separating a while ago from my tail. I clipped it off and patched the tail with shoe goo. I think if I left it alone, the top sheet would of peeled off from the tail.


----------



## blz1 (Oct 15, 2012)

have you considered a burton custom camber (muller) or a burton process flying v (sollors) ? as for lib id recommend checking out the Lib Tech Phoenix Series Jamie Lynn C3 Snowboard too, not sure how the sizing matches up though i dont think they have alot of choices but believe me when i tell you this board MOBS!


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

Oscar1243 said:


> Dude. Lib is worth it.(I've had a banana magic, skunk, dark) I've ridden everything from A-Z and I've always gone back lib. I purchased a jones flagship 3 weeks ago, tried to show it some love and returned it to REI and got my money back. Now I got the 13' Travis rice pro hp 161.5. You can't beat that hand built quality you get from lib tech, and they Have pretty sick tech. I hear complains abt the magnitraction, ppl say its too grippy.... I say GTFO and learn to ride better. The only other board i love as much as a LIB is the K2 slayblade. It's a fast, stiff, killer stick. I'm not trying to sway you to go back to lib but they are a good board company that builds great handmade boards.
> 
> Other suggestions:
> Salomon mans board
> ...


I also agree I bought the Shunk ape last and I absolutly loved the board! Great all mountain board that is not afraid of the park. I was looking at picking up the new Hot Knife for a more camber dominant hybrid!


----------



## BWayne89 (Oct 29, 2012)

blz1 said:


> have you considered a burton custom camber (muller) or a burton process flying v (sollors) ? as for lib id recommend checking out the Lib Tech Phoenix Series Jamie Lynn C3 Snowboard too, not sure how the sizing matches up though i dont think they have alot of choices but believe me when i tell you this board MOBS!



Yeah I was considering the Custom for a while but I have heard better things from the Custom X....


----------



## NWskunkAPE (Oct 26, 2012)

BWayne89 said:


> As dumb as this may sound, im not really feeling the graphics on this board. I try to have a connection with my sticks. Just like when you purchase a car or anything else. You gotta have that connection and for me this stick is laking that appeal. Even though spec wise its a kick ass stick.


No I get it. I do to want a sick graphic. Not a deal breaker but I do want a nice graphic. That's a complaint about Never Summer are the graphics are cheesy bad photoshop logos. But have you looked at the horsepower version? Has the metal flake dead trees look. No zombies. But also the board is a beast.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

BWayne89 said:


> Yeah I was considering the Custom for a while but I have heard better things from the Custom X....


Custom is better than Custom X for the vast majority of people.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

NWskunkAPE said:


> Its this forum people are not very friendly compared to other web sites. Alot of Never Summer vs Lib Tech fanboy fighting. I actually have not been on here for years because most people are immature jerks when you ask for info.
> 
> You kindly asked all you get are assholes that really dont know much about the products.
> 
> Dont worry


Completely disagree with this statement, couldn't be further from the truth actually. Some of the most knowledgable people on the net roam this forum and if you ask properly most of the time you will get a great and informative answer.

Most people have a fav brand and wear rose coloured glasses, you tell them that they're wrong or misinformed and of course they will act like a dick, fact is NS vs Lib vs Burton vs Forum vs Ride etc etc will always happen, just take everyones opinion with a grain of salt mate, even the ones that have replied, they form their opinions from their skills/wants/needs/likes.

If you stay around here long enough and don't leave cos someone is a dick, you will find out there are some great resources here.


----------



## BWayne89 (Oct 29, 2012)

NWskunkAPE said:


> No I get it. I do to want a sick graphic. Not a deal breaker but I do want a nice graphic. That's a complaint about Never Summer are the graphics are cheesy bad photoshop logos. But have you looked at the horsepower version? Has the metal flake dead trees look. No zombies. But also the board is a beast.


Yeah the HP versions is the only one that I would actually consider.


----------



## BWayne89 (Oct 29, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Custom is better than Custom X for the vast majority of people.


I will keep this in mind


----------



## Cane700 (Oct 29, 2012)

BWayne89 said:


> Regrettably, I must say I live a sheltered shred lifestyle when it comes to product placement. I usually live under the notion of " if you see alot of them out there it must be a reliable and trust worthy product" I haven't seen Endeavor or Signal out on my resort




I'm new to this forum but I've been riding for over 15 years so I've ridden my fair share of boards. I tend to follow the opposite philosophy. Recently I've really fallen for Jones snowboards. The mountain twin is a really nice ride and pretty versatile for what you are looking for. Thecamber is between your bindingd and the rocker is on the outside.of the bindings so it's really nice when landing jumps and has good powder float and you still keep some control on hardpack. Plus Jones just oozes classy snowboarding


----------



## BWayne89 (Oct 29, 2012)

Cane700 said:


> I'm new to this forum but I've been riding for over 15 years so I've ridden my fair share of boards. I tend to follow the opposite philosophy. Recently I've really fallen for Jones snowboards. The mountain twin is a really nice ride and pretty versatile for what you are looking for. Thecamber is between your bindingd and the rocker is on the outside.of the bindings so it's really nice when landing jumps and has good powder float and you still keep some control on hardpack. Plus Jones just oozes classy snowboarding


Well said, im officially stuck between Burton, Lib and Jones... Jones has a better price point


----------



## Mackie (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm interested in the lib tech and jones as well. There is no wide version of the T rice pro though. I see you wear a 13, I wear a size 12 ~ 12.5 would we have any problems with over hang?


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Mackie said:


> I'm interested in the lib tech and jones as well. There is no wide version of the T rice pro though. I see you wear a 13, I wear a size 12 ~ 12.5 would we have any problems with over hang?


I owned a T Rice HP and wear a 13, no you wont have any issues with overhang if you centre correctly. The only issue you might come accross is if you ride some insanely steep shit, the MAYBE you might


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Cane700 said:


> Thecamber is between your bindingd and the rocker is on the outside.of the bindings so it's really nice when landing jumps and has good powder float and you still keep some control on hardpack.


I dont get that camber profile at all. 
The reason camber works is because when you stand on the board you load from the bindings to the tips which gives good edge hold but between the bindings actually has no downward force being applied to it. When you put rocker outside the bindings that effect is lost so the only place that is actually loaded is directly under your bindings.


----------



## nip175 (Nov 4, 2012)

if i were you i would go lib. the jones would be better if you rode more powder. but the lib will be good for all around. you could try looking at the dark series too they make those in wide, in quite a few sizes too. you basically just need to pick one, and bring it home. they're all good boards they're pro models and the way you say you ride i would go lib. its good for anything. i ride a lib and my buddy rides a lib, and we shred everything, mostly alpine and trees, but neither of us have anything bad to say about the boards. actually mine has gotten squirrelly on me a few times, tends to happen on hard packed roads that aren't flat. its pretty much like a speed wobble in the centre of your board. other wise it never happens, only then. but if you are as aggressive as you say you are, then you might want to consider a camber board. way better edge hold, one thing i miss about that compared to lib. i can still rip the shit out of it down the groomer, but that edge hold just isn't as stable as camber. (i think there are hybrid boards that are more camber biased, but will minor rocker) and i like to rip it and make nice hard turns and i've blown a few tires on my lib riding to hard, im talkin mach speed. the lib will ride good on groomers, pow, you name it. its a good all around board. but the edge hold is not as good as people say, unless i just ride to fuckn hard


----------



## Cane700 (Oct 29, 2012)

ETM said:


> I dont get that camber profile at all.
> The reason camber works is because when you stand on the board you load from the bindings to the tips which gives good edge hold but between the bindings actually has no downward force being applied to it. When you put rocker outside the bindings that effect is lost so the only place that is actually loaded is directly under your bindings.


For years I rode very stiff cambered boards and was really sceptical about this whole rocker board movement. The CamRock that Jones makes works. I ride a lot of hard pack and the I never had any control issues with that profile. The is board is much more agile than a full camber but doesn't feel out of control.


----------



## BWayne89 (Oct 29, 2012)

Cane700 said:


> For years I rode very stiff cambered boards and was really sceptical about this whole rocker board movement. The CamRock that Jones makes works. I ride a lot of hard pack and the I never had any control issues with that profile. The is board is much more agile than a full camber but doesn't feel out of control.


Thanks for the input


----------



## jchaison (Nov 4, 2012)

So I'm looking at Lib boards too...

Is the difference between all the various "models" with the C2-BTX (T.Rice, TRS, Skunk, etc) mainly variance in materials giving different flexes, pop, etc?

I am a similar rider to the OP in style (groomers, glades, occasional pow, NO park). I'm 5'9", 185 lbs, size 9.5 boot and am considering:

Lib TRS
Lib HotKnife (not sure if the C3 is better for me)
NS Cobra
NS Heritage
GNU Riders Choice
Jones Mountain Twin
Rossi One Magtek

Thoughts/input?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

BWayne89 said:


> L
> 
> List of Sticks wanting to buy this season
> 
> ...


I loved the Omni. Full review here:

2013 Signal Omni Snowboard Review

Leo also reviewed the Machete GT:

2013 Ride Machete GT Snowboard Review


----------



## BWayne89 (Oct 29, 2012)

david_z said:


> I loved the Omni. Full review here:
> 
> 2013 Signal Omni Snowboard Review
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reviews


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

Mackie said:


> I'm interested in the lib tech and jones as well. There is no wide version of the T rice pro though. I see you wear a 13, I wear a size 12 ~ 12.5 would we have any problems with over hang?


The T.rice Pro is a mid-wide already because Travis has a 10.5 size foot. This is from Lib Tech employee at an event!


----------



## shralp (Jun 12, 2010)

You've got a good list going BWayne. I've ridden and enjoyed the Capita BSOD and TFA. The TFA would be great for you in my opinion. It's on the wider side, fast, stable, poppy, good float, etc. A great all around board. The hybrid camber gives the best of both camber/rocker worlds and the 3rd contact point grips really well on hard snow/ice.


----------



## BWayne89 (Oct 29, 2012)

shralp said:


> You've got a good list going BWayne. I've ridden and enjoyed the Capita BSOD and TFA. The TFA would be great for you in my opinion. It's on the wider side, fast, stable, poppy, good float, etc. A great all around board. The hybrid camber gives the best of both camber/rocker worlds and the 3rd contact point grips really well on hard snow/ice.


Just when I thought I narrowed my options down to 2, you had to come along and tell me this lol


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

The TFA is stiff. Very stiff. It's super fun, but the stiffness is something that should be noted. It's by far the stiffest hybrid I've ever ridden. The BSOD is a little softer than the TFA with a slight setback, but it is a pretty damp ride. Damper than the TFA anyway. The Omni I had was from a couple seasons ago, but it was a blast to ride. It's more middle of the road flex wise. I was about 185lbs when I rode all of these, and I have a size 13 foot. The Omni was the narrowest of the three, but it wasn't unmanageable by any means.


----------



## I<3snowp0rn (Nov 8, 2012)

Reading through this thread, I'm a little confused...

It sounded like you're interested in a board for it graphics? Although I do understand your analogy of buying a car, unfortunately a T Rice doesn't come in different colors.

If you're interested in the T Rice HP, I'd think you'd be interested in the Capita BSOD for it's lightness similarity. The Capita Totally F'in Awesome is heavier than the BSOD, if you don't mind that.

There's a few wide versions of Never Summer boards if any of those tickle your fancy. I think the heritage X was already mentioned.

The Yes Pick your line is a pow directional board, not a twin by any means.

My last word of advice, there's no board that's better than another board. You're buying a board for your riding style...which was already mentioned.

EDIT:
Forgot to mention the hybrid camber profiles will ride completely different also.
Capita and Signal Omni Wavelength style rocker camber profiles look like this:









Lib Tech and Never Summer:









I noticed when riding a 156 BSOD, it actually felt like riding a shorter board because your contact points were around the end of the binding inserts. When riding a 157 T Rice C2 (back in 2010) it felt more like a traditional camber board because the contact points engage like a camber board. So, just another factor to consider.


----------

